# Sticky  Categorized Dog Photos :D



## American_Pit13

This will contain links to Categorized Dog photos 

*Puppy Photos*
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/37118-post-your-puppy-pics.html#post440372

We have several color threads that newer members could always add to so I am listing them all here.

*Add your dog to the proper color thread *

Brindle
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12303-brindle-thread-7.html#post365511

Tri
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/31710-tri-colored-thread.html#post369545

Black
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12306-black-dog-thread.html

Red
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12238-red-thread.html

White
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12334-white-thread.html

Fawn
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12337-fawn-thread.html

Buckskin
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12314-buckskin-thread.html

Blue
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12304-blue-thread.html

Brown/Chocolate
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12333-chocolate-thread.html​


----------



## American_Pit13

Glad to see so many posting in those threads! I thought your guys would love em


----------



## truepits92

I think we need a Tri color thred, lol. ?


----------



## American_Pit13

Added for you.


----------



## BTPB

I think we need a champagne one too!


----------



## American_Pit13

Champagne goes with the fawns.


----------



## BTPB

Ahahaha..... my bad!


----------



## IzzosMommy

What about a seal colored thred .. ?


----------



## angelbaby

good idea


----------



## IzzosMommy

what about moo moo patterned dog?


----------



## angelbaby

IzzosMommy said:


> what about moo moo patterned dog?


Agree :rofl: I love my cow dogs


----------



## American_Pit13

I also love Moo Moos and they would go under whatever category color their moo moo pattern genetically came in


----------



## Black Rabbit

I think we should do a seal thread too cause they're purdy and special  although I'm totally biast


----------

